# Macaw



## SezzyJay (Oct 8, 2009)

I work with an individual who is about to move and has left it till the last month to rehome her 3 year old Macaw (blue & yellow). 

She knows that I am an animal lover and has offered me the parrot with cage etc knowing that I can give the bird a forever home. 

I have had small birds in the past but nothing the size of a macaw - I know they can be very loud and need lots of TLC..

I havent said yes but a maybe - as I wanted to come away think about it and do some research! 

Can any Mawcaw owners provide me with insight? I know Macaws are very smart and bond with owners - So would they be able to bond with me? I am aware that this could take weeks and months! 

Look forward to hearing your feedback.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

*blah, blah, blah, blah......*

I don't own a macaw but I have spent time with them and my neighbour has a green winged (he lives in the garden in a big cage during the day) and I think with regards to how loud they can be you should spend some time with the bird before saying yes as it really is loud!

Saying that if a parrot is happy it won't shout all day long, but expect a 7am or there abouts wake up call, and if you live in a terraced house, flat or semi detatched house have a think about your neighbours and what you would do if they were to complain (eg you may need to move house). We can hear our neighbours parrot's vocalisation through our bedroom wall when he is inside in the evening and early morning (we live in a terrace). 

We don't really mind this as we knew they had him before we moved in so had accepted it, although from time to time it bothers me and I'm glad I can't hear him shouting as close as they can. Some people are very noise intelerant and will complain (I knew someone who rehomed her 2 macaws and 1 cockatoo due to the neighbours constant complaints). Remember also that you won't have the same neighbours forever so one lots may be happy and the new neighbours may kick off. Our neighbours is pretty quiet during winter when there is less light early on, in fact we don't hear him much in winter.

It would bond with you if you put in the effort, which as you say could take weeks.

Things I would personally (my opinion) think about before saying yes are :

Can I provide the space for a bird this size? My personal opinion is that they are better off in an aviary - large enough for the bird to move around freely so it's long tail isn't restricted, by perches for example. They tend to walk and climb around rather than fly as pets, although this is mostly due to a lack of phsical space, as when kept in a large aviary they will fly (I personally don't agree with wing clipping). The enclosure needs to be strong as their beaks can cause significant damage. Perches and toys will get destroyed at some point so will require replacing, our neighbours bird loves teddies from the charity shop to destroy. watching him scream and fan his feathers preparing to be soaked in a rain storm is awesome to watch.

Forever home? The can live 80 plus years.

Have I got time time to give the bird a good quality of life? They need a lot of attention and will develop behaviour problems if their needs are not met (as with many other pets of course). Having some outdoor space for the bird eg an aviary can give them a lot of mental stimulation. Do you work full time then like to go out in the evenings too? This is one reason I havent got a parrot. Who will look after the parrot if you go on holiday? Remember how long they can live. There are a lots of parrot owners who never let the bird of the cage (eg it's too destructive, aggresive or difficult to get back in the cage) which is unacceptable!!

Are you prepared for the aggresion? A sexually mature parrot (at 3 it won't be) can be aggressive at times and any parrot can bite even the tamest, I can tell you being bitten by a macaw hurts (I know this is pretty obvious)! The parrot may show aggression to other members of the household at these times, such as dive bombing and not letting others near "their mate". Think about this carefully if you have children.

Can I afford it? Food, not just a bag of seed but fruits, vege, pulses, nuts, sprouts etc plus the time preparing the food and not minding about the waste as they are messy eaters. Vet bills could be expensive at some point. Do you mind parts of house eg doors and frames being damaged while the parrot is out of the cage?

They are also messy, flinging food, feathers, poo etc around the enclosure as well as in it.

Parrots are amazing creatures and I have always wanted one, but they are a very big commitment (not aiming at putting you off), hence one of the reasons I wanted a house where a neighbour has one for me to watch.... I have spent time with quite a few parrots including a few macaws and I think they are one of those pets that when the are good they are really good and they are bad they are horrid . Training them is fun and I can imagine taking them out on a harness to fly is great. 

I think they need more than most pets so it's important to think if you start off giving the bird loads of attention and stimulation through time out of the cage, free flight etc they will expect it forever and that's when problems start to occur such as screaming, biting, feather plucking, stereotypic behaviours etc. They can struggle with change unless encouraged to adapt to it. Obviously no one can prepare for every unseen circumstance but these birds tend to get passed around from home to home a lot, as has already happened with this bird at only 3 years old 

I know a few people who were really enthusiastic about providing a forever home for a long lived parrot and many have been rehomed (again) or spend majority of their time shut in a cage once the novelty has worn off. I have heard of some lovely stories too, often from people with several parrots who also have each other to natter too.

Sorry for going on and on but I'm really passionate about parrots and their lot as pets often upsets me. If you decide to get the bird and have done a lot of research and had some hands on time with him/her then I wish you good luck and many, many, many years of happiness


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I think that pretty much sums it up! :2thumb:


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

I have owned Parrots for 25 years and they can be VERY noisy - currently I have a tame African Grey (owned for 25 years) who sings and talks which is entertaining and I also have a pair of semi tame Senegals. Senegals are branded as apartment Parrots as they are "quiet" - don't believe that for one minute!! Each bird has its own personality and you may be lucky to have a "quiet" bird but dont bank on it. Macaws have the ability to be amazingly loud - even if they never scream.

Is there any way that you can baby sit the Macaw for a week or two as a test before you commit?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Muggs said:


> I have owned Parrots for 25 years and they can be VERY noisy - currently I have a tame African Grey (owned for 25 years) who sings and talks which is entertaining and I also have a pair of semi tame Senegals. Senegals are branded as apartment Parrots as they are "quiet" - don't believe that for one minute!! Each bird has its own personality and you may be lucky to have a "quiet" bird but dont bank on it. Macaws have the ability to be amazingly loud - even if they never scream.
> 
> *Is there any way that you can baby sit the Macaw for a week or two as a test before you commit?*


 Good thinking, Batman! :2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

if you've never had a parrot before, to get a macaw as your first is a very, very big step. 
i have 4 parrots & have kept parrots for years. i thought i was ready to have a macaw, really wanted a blue & gold. so when i got the opportunity to look after one for 2 weeks i jumped at the chance. i thought i knew what i was letting myself in for, oh how wrong i was. nothing prepares you for the noise, nothing. and the size of the beak, it's intimidating even when you think you know what to expect. and the cost, not just of food which has been mentioned before, but toys as well. a large macaw can easily destroy a toy in a day. you're constantly looking for new things for him to play with. parrot toys are expensive, especially if they're only lasting a day so you need to be inventive. 

personally i would say don't do it. i know you want to research & have time to think before you decide but if you've never even thought of having a macaw before & are only thinking about it now because you've been offered one it's just to much to take on, on a 'whim' (for want of a better word).


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

The only reason I didn't suggest asking to look after the parrot temporaily first was because I work in dog rescue and a lot of people who have looked after a friend/aquaintances dog for a few weeks have had the dog dumped on them (we get the calls when they then try to rehome the dog as the old owner has not passed on their contact details). I'm not saying that will happen to you but it could so be careful as this happens more than you would think. I obviously don't know the person who owns the bird but they are about to move which would make it easy for them to dump him on you if they were that way inclined (ps not meaning to cause offence at all if as i don't know them).

Mogwai has another good point I was going to make, which is if you havent considered a Macaw before, I mean really had a strong desire to have one and thought about getting one, it's probably best not to get him. Also with the toy destruction that's why I mentioned my neighbours parrots charity shop toys as they are a cheap way of providing toys but yes toys specifically designed for large parrots cost a lot when you need to replace them regularly.

Also just incase you were wondering how hard one could bite, try to break a brazil nut that's in it's shell in your bare hands. Bet you can't.... A large macaw can break that with it's beak like it was a cookie.

Have you decided if you are going to have him?


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

if you absolutely love parrots, then you wont regret it. However this parrot will most likely be rather upset for weeks if not months after it separates from its current owner. As said, I would recommend babysitting to see if you like it or not. Everyone always says they are really loud, but until you have heard it for yourself, its indescribable. Seriously, i have a friend who has a green wing and by god can it shout. louder than a rock concert. Although i am yet to be bitten, he assures me its deadly! haha "Bolt-cutter with wings":lol2:


----------

